# Looking at new toro HD 928 and 1030



## Ianwelch001 (Sep 24, 2020)

Looking at these 2 snow blowers. I like the 928 better because it would be easier to fit in my garage but why doesn't this come with hand warmers like the 1030?

They're both HD models but I don't need a full 30 inch width snowblower. 

Now I'm starting to look at the max power 826 as well because of the hand warmers. Just not sure if the 252cc engine will be enough power, and I like the 14 inch auger and 16 inch tires on the HD units tho


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

The bigger the better!! And what's another 2 inches? Hehe

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I've used 2 different 24" blowers that had 208cc and both did the job. Sure there were times when I wish I had a bit more power. The 26" with Toro's ACS ans 252cc should provide plenty of umph. 
The 826 OHAE is new this year with handwarmers and auto steering. 
I wish toro would make handwarmers standard on the 928 also.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

252 with 26", fine; 252 with 28"+ is pushing it.


----------



## Ianwelch001 (Sep 24, 2020)

I also wish the 928 hd had the hand warmers that the cheaper max power 826 has


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Several years back, (4-5?) Toro had the 38801 Power Max HD 928 OHXE (28") 265cc which did have handwarmers. I almost bought one of those but decided on the Ariens Pro 28" instead.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Zavie said:


> Several years back, (4-5?) Toro had the 38801 Power Max HD 928 OHXE (28") 265cc which did have handwarmers. I almost bought one of those but decided on the Ariens Pro 28" instead.


wish i had done just that, last year for 38801 was 2017 , with the ariens i could turn to non OEM for major engine parts which i need again,


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Back when I bought the Pro 28" I put the 38801 next to it on the showroom floor. It's easy to see why Toro needed to make some changes. The plastic chutes really made the Toro look toy like compared to the Ariens. 
Even though the Toro's chutes preformed well it proved appearance does matter, especially to the casual buyers.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Zavie said:


> Back when I bought the Pro 28" I put the 38801 next to it on the showroom floor. It's easy to see why Toro needed to make some changes. The plastic chutes really made the Toro look toy like compared to the Ariens.
> Even though the Toro's chutes preformed well it proved appearance does matter, especially to the casual buyers.


I know the advantages of plastics (polymer, even composites) that Toro usses, but there are also negatives. One huge one, you can repair by bending, and weld metal, but not so much with the polymer parts. Metal rusts, but with repeated UV exposure plastics degrade and become brittle. I now many people with a shed full of tools, scrap metal, and can fix anything metal.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

The Toro plastic chutes are lifetime warranty. I would take that over metal any day.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

so they say but try and get one warrantied, like a car dealer you did this and did that to make it fail, it failed because of stones , been there heard it all esp about premature rust and a broken lower housing


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

RIT333 said:


> The Toro plastic chutes are lifetime warranty. I would take that over metal any day.


Sure , submit warranty, wait, wait, while it snows, snows, snows.

I haven't seen a metal chute break near me, just a little rust, easily fixed . I did see a craftsman chute fail years back, large crack in it.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

How many Toro owners have had a plastic chute break ? I would guess the craftsman was built by MTD. Not the same quality as Toro.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

I have a 2008 1028 Power Max with a plastic chute and no cracks yet 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhhoffma (Jan 12, 2016)

RIT333 said:


> How many Toro owners have had a plastic chute break ? I would guess the craftsman was built by MTD. Not the same quality as Toro.


I had my chute (Snowmaster) replaced last spring after the snow subsided (West MI). The local shop wasn't sure if Toro would do the warranty because it was actually the "upper chute" that broke. It cracked at the hinge on one side the 1st year I had it and then broke on the other side last winter. Only the "lower chute" is covered under the warranty, supposedly, which is ridiculous as there are no moving parts there and it better last the life of the unit.

It was likely a EOD ice chunk or large rock that damaged the chute in both instances.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

jhhoffma said:


> I had my chute (Snowmaster) replaced last spring after the snow subsided (West MI). The local shop wasn't sure if Toro would do the warranty because it was actually the "upper chute" that broke. It cracked at the hinge on one side the 1st year I had it and then broke on the other side last winter. Only the "lower chute" is covered under the warranty, supposedly, which is ridiculous as there are no moving parts there and it better last the life of the unit.
> 
> It was likely a EOD ice chunk or large rock that damaged the chute in both instances.


Probably rare, but still happens, as I saw it on other brands. Hence I like Steel!


----------



## Woodsboy (Nov 1, 2018)

Ianwelch001 said:


> Looking at these 2 snow blowers. I like the 928 better because it would be easier to fit in my garage but why doesn't this come with hand warmers like the 1030?
> 
> They're both HD models but I don't need a full 30 inch width snowblower.
> 
> Now I'm starting to look at the max power 826 as well because of the hand warmers. Just not sure if the 252cc engine will be enough power, and I like the 14 inch auger and 16 inch tires on the HD units tho





Ianwelch001 said:


> Looking at these 2 snow blowers. I like the 928 better because it would be easier to fit in my garage but why doesn't this come with hand warmers like the 1030?
> 
> They're both HD models but I don't need a full 30 inch width snowblower.
> 
> Now I'm starting to look at the max power 826 as well because of the hand warmers. Just not sure if the 252cc engine will be enough power, and I like the 14 inch auger and 16 inch tires on the HD units tho


Install the hand warmers. 1 switch the hand warmers and a few feet of wire, same stator as the 10 HP with the warmers. Thats what I did the 928 is a nice size and has all the power needed.


----------



## Ianwelch001 (Sep 24, 2020)

Looks like both the 928 hd and the 1030hd are $100 off now.

928HD $1300
1030HD $1400


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Don't wait too long......


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

when you get it fluid film the seam areas BIG time. mine looked like this after the first winter


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

What does the rest of your machine look like?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

rust all over even on flat metal from under the paint and areas where the powder coat can't get under.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Ugh, looks like a dumpster find.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Zavie said:


> Ugh, looks like a dumpster find.


X100

Picture 77 looks like a weld already broke


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Here's a thread I started about all the excellent looking Toro's with the same chassis style. 
Another nice used Toro
I see quite a few used machines and all the Toro's have great paint like this one. I probably won't bother to wax my new one at all. They seem to hold up great.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

yes it does for a 3 year old machine, that was washed after each use
77 no broken weld, 70 yes a broken weld it's really a crack in the steel right at the weld , on 77 that's popped powder coat from the rust that started from under the powder coat paint ,

and yes I'm being critical , esp. since i used to be a toro dealer and got told by toro NOT COVERED that bucket was a $549.00 part what it is today i haven't looked .


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

At that price for the housing have it dipped at the derusting/stripping locally, off season of course, and you're all set.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Zavie said:


> At that price for the housing have it dipped at the derusting/stripping locally, off season of course, and you're all set.


exactly my plans . chem dip for the rust, fine media blast, than a trip to the chrome shop for a total dip in copper or a galvanizing , that hopefully gets in and under the steel sections than airplane urethane paint of which i still have red left over from painting a cessna 150 
priced today for what's rusted

106-7330-01
PAN-BOTTOM1$24.60


106-7345-01
COVER-LOWER1$9.26


108-0022-01
COVER-UPPER1$18.40


107-3824
HOUSING-AUGER, 28 INCH1$543.18
OUCH a few cheaper but still ouch
my reason for pointing it is to show how toro cutting corners to make more money in the box stores and not caring about the people who helped make them the name they were . 

and yes we will find great looking machines in dealers some like you found,that look like MAYBE demo's or a trade in with almost no hours, which that one looks like, after all we all know whats in the end of driveway piles, sand,grits and salt, to that what is 100% immune to that blasting and corrosion start.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

That's why I posted my thread. My observations span all the years of production of the unibody. Throughout the life span the consistency of quality of paint is obvious no matter the years of production. Some were obviously used hard and others were not, the paint was usually excellent or very good.


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

Any doubts on the abilities of the 928 just watch this video:


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

no doubts on what they can do here, 3 toros over 35 years just how poor the metal being used today.

here is the other problem that cam up, cracked friction wheel , major job to change


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Were you shifting on the go?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Zavie said:


> Were you shifting on the go?


NO! i sure do know better than that, it's not burnt it is cracked in at least 6 spots right down to the metal is bonded to
$40.00 part with sales tax 3 hours of work to install


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I was kidding, thus the smiley 
It's obvious you know what you are doing when it comes to snowblowers.
The steering on your machine does add extra repair time for the replacement that's for sure. 
The new Toro's with automatic steering are definitely less mechanically complex.


----------

